# Swap 300zx to a Maxima



## NosKid_13 (Apr 22, 2004)

Can swap a 300zx Motor (VG30DETT) in to a 1994 Maxima (VE30DE)? Can it work as a daily driver and will it cost alot to do? What spacial tool do I need? and it easy to do by myself?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

forums.maxima.org
go there and ask that. they'll know.


----------



## SleepERr (May 20, 2003)

I sincerly hope that you are joking


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Well if you're going with a 300zx motor you're definitely going to need to swap out the exhaust bearings too.



But yeah, like Matt said...go to Maxima.org in the 4th gen section and ask. A lot of people will have info on the swap.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

NosKid_13 said:


> Can swap a 300zx Motor (VG30DETT) in to a 1994 Maxima (VE30DE)? Can it work as a daily driver and will it cost alot to do? What spacial tool do I need? and it easy to do by myself?


it should take about 2 hours and you'll need a flat head screwdriver


----------



## nagal (Feb 13, 2003)

ha ha ha












haha :hal:


----------



## e34bmw_a33max (Aug 6, 2003)

yall were WAY to easy on him.

maxima.org would of ate him alive.


----------



## reygarcia (Jan 19, 2004)

there would have been two replies and then "el locko" 

but the .org would have him for dessert too.

kinda funny to see it all go down.


----------

